# ¿Añadir puerto paralelo a PC actual?



## Limbo (Oct 27, 2011)

Hola buenas,

Me hice un programador de pics por paralelo, pero cuando fui a mirar donde conectarlo en mi pc  No tenia puerto paralelo :enfadado:

La pregunta es ¿Hay forma de añadirle un puerto paralelo por usb o con una tarjeta, o algo asi?

Gracias.
Saludos.


----------



## MVB (Oct 27, 2011)

Buenas.
Antes de comprar cualquier cosa te recomiendo que revises bien la documentacion de tu placa, algunas no tienen el conector del puerto atras en la parte de los conectores, pero internamente tienen forma de agregarlo.

Me refiero a algo como esto: 






En caso de que no tenga, existen placas PCI, como esta: 





No conosco si exista algun cable paralelo - USB.
Saludos.


----------



## Scooter (Oct 27, 2011)

Los adaptadores USB seguramente no irán, los PCI seguramente si que irán.


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 27, 2011)

Yo emplee un adaptador USB-Paralelo para una impresora y anduvo bien, pero habría que ver si sirve para tu caso.
No son caros, tal ves se podría comprar para probar.


----------



## Limbo (Oct 27, 2011)

Me gusta la PCI esa, mirare a ver que cuestan..
Los adaptadores tipo cable he leido que utilizan protocolos de impresora solamente o algo asi..
Gracias.


----------



## lubeck (Oct 27, 2011)

> Los adaptadores tipo cable he leido que utilizan protocolos de impresora solamente o algo asi..



Hola limbo...

segun lo que yo he investigado es que hay de dos tipos...

un tipo de adaptador USB solo emula ser una impresora o sea que no es un puerto LPT que es lo que tu necesitas...
otro tipò si es un puerto LPT pero es caro y he visto que no es muy comercial ya que el paralelo ya va mas de salida(descontinuado) y las tarjetas pci son mas economicas aunque van en aumento y empiezan a ser escasas, te recomiendo que verifiques primero lo que te dice MVB, algunos motherboards si tienen puerto paralelo pero no el conector (si es desktop obviamente), puedes tambien ver en la configuracion del Bios, si tiene una opcion que diga algo con respecto al puerto paralelo,entonces si tiene....


----------



## djwash (Oct 27, 2011)

Pasate el modelo de mother para ver que onda...

Hay locales que no mueven mucho estas placas raras, y te dicen que no vienen o que no las vas a conseguir, pero hay otros locales que tienen todo tipo de placas raras o poco comunes, es cuestión de andar.


----------



## maezca (Oct 27, 2011)

mira te recomiendo el cable paralelo usb, en la escula lo utilizaban pera hacer funcionar una vieja interfaz para robots lego.. aqui usaban un cable serie-usb y luego un adaptador serie-parelo y iba joya jaja


----------



## ernestogn (Oct 27, 2011)

Limbo dijo:


> Hola buenas,
> 
> Me hice un programador de pics por paralelo, pero cuando fui a mirar donde conectarlo en mi pc  No tenia puerto paralelo :enfadado:
> 
> ...



publica el modelo de tu placa madre y vemos is tiene la conexion de puerto paralelo 
casi todas lo tienen....


----------



## pandacba (Oct 28, 2011)

Muchas no lo traen en el conjunto de conectores pero internamente estan lo pines para hacer el conecionado via cableado si ses necesita dicho puerto y viene el cable con el correspoindiente conector y la placa pafa fijarlo en alguna de las ranuras


----------



## Limbo (Oct 28, 2011)

Mi placa es esta: http://www.bjorn3d.com/read.php?cID=1747
Yo mismo monte mi pc y no recuerdo a ver visto ninguna inscripcion que pusiera paralelo o algo asi..


----------



## Scooter (Oct 28, 2011)

A ver, de haber uno seguro que lo sabrías.

También puedes valorar el hacerte con un programador USB; tarde o temprano acabarás en uno de esos.


----------



## Limbo (Oct 28, 2011)

> También puedes valorar el hacerte con un programador USB; tarde o temprano acabarás en uno de esos.


Ya pero es que el mio por paralelo me lo hice y solo lo he utilizado 2 veces, me da pena dejarlo tirado por ahi, prefiero sacarle mas partido..


----------



## J2C (Oct 28, 2011)

Limbo

Según el manual de tu motherboar tiene internamente el puerto LPT.

Te adjunto un pdf con la vista de la placa y los conectores que tiene, en todo caso deberas conseguirte el manual en la página de ASUS.


Saludos, JuanKa.-


----------



## pandacba (Oct 28, 2011)

fijate aqui dice que tiene conección par LPT es decir puerto paralelo
http://www.asus.com/Motherboards/AMD_AM3/M4A785TDM_EVO/#specifications


----------



## ernestogn (Oct 28, 2011)

Limbo dijo:


> Ya pero es que el mio por paralelo me lo hice y solo lo he utilizado 2 veces, me da pena dejarlo tirado por ahi, prefiero sacarle mas partido..



si tiene , yo tengo la mima placa madre en mi PC


----------



## lubeck (Oct 28, 2011)

Pues no se diga mas compañeros!

solo necesitamos uno de estos 




y... EXITO ROTUNDO!


----------



## J2C (Oct 28, 2011)

O armarselo uno mismo.

Un DB25, un IDC de 2x13 y cable plano de 26 ó mas que los deberá quitar luego.

Es facil conectar los cables dado que la salida de la placa esta pensada para hacerlo con cable plano, en el DB25 una vez identificado el uno se van separando los cables y conectandolos a cada una de las dos filas en forma alternada.


Saludos, JuanKa.-


----------



## Limbo (Oct 28, 2011)

Perfecto¿Como se les conoce a estos bichejos?


----------



## ernestogn (Oct 28, 2011)

Limbo dijo:


> Perfecto¿Como se les conoce a estos bichejos?



por aca se llama "bracket puerto paralelo".


----------



## retrofit (Oct 28, 2011)

ernestogn dijo:


> por aca se llama "bracket puerto paralelo".



Pues por aquí, los "bracket" son esos alambres que ponen los dentistas para corregir los dientes 
Saludos.


----------



## lubeck (Oct 28, 2011)

Yo tengo dos , pero ni idea de como se llaman!.....


----------



## pandacba (Oct 28, 2011)

Si vas a cualquier tiena que vendas partes y accesorios para PC le dices que necesitas agregar el puerto paralelo a tu máquina y te daran el cable mostado en la foto, si te bijas en ebay seguro que lo ubicas


----------



## J2C (Oct 28, 2011)

Más sencillo, imprimes la imagen que coloco Lubeck y comienzas a preguntar quien la tiene y el precio


Saludos, JuanKa.-


----------



## Limbo (Nov 9, 2011)

Por lo que he visto por aqui tambien se les llama bracket, es una opcion mas economica, los PCI me cobran unos 16$, que para el uso que le voy a dar me parece exagerado.. los brackets 3$ o asi..
Bueno, gracias a todos por la ayuda.


----------

